# ADB Offline issue



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how to resolve the offline issue within ADB? I'm using a Droid Bionic and I've never had this problem. My adb has been working for a couple weeks until a couple days ago I flashed a different ROM, Eclipse2.0. Today was the first time I've tried adb since switching ROMs so it could or could not be the ROM, idk. I have had this same ROM before and never had a problem. I have tried other answers I've found searching the forum such as switching cables. That does not work. I am on Lubuntu so there has been no installing or re-installing of drivers. I saw one response for the atrix involving the sbin/adbd file. For some reason I have not been able to copy and paste files into system folders which was where this problem began, I decided to use adb to copy a kernel module file to system/lib/modules and couldn't use adb. The resolution I found in the Atrix forum said to look to see if you have the adbd service in sbin/ and I do, however the file is named adbd.old ... idk if that is a problem or not but I can't even open the file to view it or edit it for some reason. If anyone has a resolution to this please let me know. here is my output from my terminal. thank you.
brandon-NV57H:~$ adb devices
List of devices attached 
0A3BAF200C014015 offline
__________________


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you using the stock Moto USB cable? That's the only one I've had ADB working correctly with.


----------



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah that was the first one I was using before I tried to switch out.


----------

